# For all you A-26 fans.



## Tieleader (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey,guys. A few shot from days gone by. More years ago than I'd like to remember, the Collings Invader was at Hanscom AFB,Mass for an annual A+P and I was hired to do some new art for the bird. "Late Date" was first. I voted for "Midnight Intruder" but was not taken up on...
This was where I meet that gentleman that gave me the Ie Shima pixs . The follow up shots are at a Manchester,NH airshow (BTW my paint had barely dried!) where I bummed a ride in the jump seat behind the pilot. NO idea how I was going to get back to my ride...didn't care! Spent the day sitting on the wing watching the airshow and everything taxiing past 50' away.
I painted "My Mary Lou" after they found the original markings when the bird served in Korea. She also served in WW2 and Vietnam, so quite a career! Never was quite as happy with the second paint as the first though. The was the paint she was wearing when she crashed...don't know the eventual fate was however.
All 35mm pixs and by me. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2018)

Sweet stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks! I just makes me feel really old when I try to remember how long ago some of these pixs were. Still, better than no memories at all !

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------

